# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Счастье от внешних объектов

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна!

Раньше телевизоры были HD, сейчас уже 4K. Телефоны стали компьютерами со всеми начинками. В супермаркетах столько всего. Комфорта становится всё больше. Но может ли это на самом деле сделать людей счастливыми? Практика сознания Кришны может показаться архаичной, когда всё сверкает, и столько удобств.
Каково ваше мнение на эту тему?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Не путайте материальные удобства и счастье. Иначе непонятно, почему дети богатых родителей (Амбариша прабху - Альфред Форд и Гирирадж Свами - сын очень богатого адвоката) стали преданными, имея все удобства в жизни? И каких удобств не хватало Джорджу Харрисону, когда он стал преданным Кришны? 
Материальные удобства создают комфорт для чувств и ума, но они ничего не дают душе, и потому они являются очень поверхностными. Сознание Кришны, если его правильно практиковать, дает глубокий духовный опыт самой душе, несмотря на то, что человек может жить в простых материальных условиях. Кришна в БГ 9.2 называет это Сусукхам картум авйайам - "это знание неисчерпаемо и постижение его радостно". Слово "архаичный", которое вы употребили, имеет отношение к материальным вещам. Например, телевизор 60х годов является архаичным по отношению к современным телевизорам. Но духовный процесс не может быть архаичным или устаревшим, т.к. он не имеет отношения к течению времени поскольку он связывает вечную душу с вечным Богом.

----------

